# 1. Spalte Nummerieren



## Luda (24. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich mache mit MS-SQL eine Abfrage 
select * from Table ......

jetzt möchte ich aber dass in der 1. Spalte eine Nummerierung stattfindet.
zeile1 = 1
zeile2 = 2
...

Hat jemand eine Lösung


----------



## Gumbo (24. April 2006)

Benutze doch einfach eine Zählvariable:
	
	
	



```
$i = 0;
while( … ) {
	echo ++$i;
}
```


----------



## Luda (24. April 2006)

ich möchte aber das ganze in sql haben


----------



## Gumbo (24. April 2006)

Meinst du etwa eine automatische Nummerierung, die als künstlicher Primarschlüssel genutzt werden kann? Die kannst du durch das zusätzliche Attribut AUTO_INCREMENT erreichen.


----------



## Luda (24. April 2006)

Es soll nur in der Ansicht eine Nummerierung aufgeführt werden, nicht in der Tabelle selber.


----------



## Nico Graichen (24. April 2006)

Hi,

Das sagt  wenn man es fragt:
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&c...de:official&q=sql+row+number&btnG=Suche&meta=


----------



## hpvw (24. April 2006)

Suche mal nach Rang oder Zeilennummer.
Ich habe im DB- oder PHP-Forum mehrfach Queries dazu gepostet.
Die sind zwar in MySQL, das sollte sich aber portieren lassen.

Gruß hpvw


----------

